# ROS and 99214



## Tanna717 (Jul 29, 2011)

How many systems need to be reviewed for a 99214? I am sure the answer may be more complicated than the question.


----------



## dvance4210 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm new at this too but 99214 falls under a detailed exam which comes under the 2-9 systems for the ROS. Any other info from anyone else is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tanna717 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you! Everything I have reviewed states that as well.


----------



## cheermom68 (Jul 29, 2011)

*99214*

You only need 2 of 3 for a 99214, so technically you don't need any ROS.  If you are using history as one of your 2 of 3 then you would need 2-9 systems.
LeeAnn


----------

